# A nice site.



## glondor (Jul 16, 2011)

If you collect junk silver like I do, you will find this site real handy for figuring out your junk pile value. Prices based on London fix. Try It !! Has pages for various countries. This is the Canadian page. Because I AM ..... 
I have more than I thought I did. Nice. 

http://www.coinnews.net/tools/canadian-silver-coin-calculator/


----------



## element47 (Jul 16, 2011)

In cleaning up my Dads' affairs, I found perhaps 2 dozen Canada mint sets and 3 dozen loose "silver" dollars....from 1971, 1973, 1974, 1975. All in presentation formats; either cellophane as in the mint sets or in tacky jewelry-type clamshell cases. All staright from the RC Mint. None of them contain any silver at all, although there is SOME possiblity of these being .50 silver. I doubt it. I will probably offer them on ebay at under face value just to get rid of them. THREE 1963-1966 Canada silver dollars I have are worth more than all this crap, maybe more.

Canada silver dollars of 36 mm diameter in the `1971 > 1991 date range are .500 silver, .500 copper
Canada silver dollars of 32.x mm diameter contain no silver

Type Years Composition Weight (grams) Diameter Thickness Edge
Specimen Nickel Dollars 1968–1976, 1982, 1984 .999 Nickel 15.62 grams 32.13 mm N/A Reeded
Specimen/Proof Silver Dollars 1971–1991 .50 silver, .50 copper 23.30 grams 36.07 mm N/A Reeded
Proof/Nickel Bronze Dollars (See $1 (Loonie) for history) 1987-date Nickel Plated with Bronze 7.00 grams 26.50 mm 1.90 mm 11-sided plain

Proof Silver Dollars 1992–2002 .925 silver, .075 copper 25.175 grams 36.07 mm 2.95 mm Reeded
Proof Silver Dollars 2003–2006 99.99% silver 25.175 grams 36.07 mm 3.02 mm Reeded
Proof Silver Dollars 2007 to date .925 silver, .075 copper 25.175 grams 36.07 mm N/A Reeded


----------

